# Cal State Fullerton (CSUF) - M.F.A. In Screenwriting



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Cal State Fullerton (CSUF) - M.F.A. In Screenwriting. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 25, 2016)

Chris W updated Cal State Fullerton (CSUF) - M.F.A. In Screenwriting 



> Updated with GRE requirements... no GRE required.



View updates to this Film School...


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2018)

The Film School Cal State Fullerton (CSUF) - M.F.A. In Screenwriting has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2019)

The film school Cal State Fullerton (CSUF) - M.F.A. In Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 24, 2020)

The film school Cal State Fullerton (CSUF) - M.F.A. In Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Cal State Fullerton (CSUF) - M.F.A. In Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 28, 2022)

The film school Cal State Fullerton (CSUF) - M.F.A. In Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

